# Happy Birthday Finnegan



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Finnegan! Look at him GO! Wow! What a handsome and FAST boy he is!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Is he ever gettin' better at Lure Coursing. Last time he was more interested in wandering off, I think. lol

And even this time, as fast as he is, he looks to be not goin' full out. Not all the time, anyway. Maybe u could say he was 'dogging it'. 

But yeah, that was a long course, and he made it all the way thru. Good for him! 

HB Finnigan! Big Poodle licks from Tonka and Watson.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A great big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Finnegan. May you have many, many more happy, healthy birthdays ahead!

He looks like he loves lure coursing. Good for both of you! All the best!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Happy Birthday *_to* Champion Finnegan*! It's _amazing_ all you and he have accomplished together in his first two years, Crystal! He's as special as they come, and all the joy you bring one another is a pleasure to witness. All good wishes for many, many, many more happy, healthy, winning years together!! Chagall says to tell his buddy, "Hey, slow down, Finnie, my legs aren't as long as yours!" You can't slow a good man down, and your big red boy is as good as they come!!
resent::cake:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, Happy Birthday Finnegan! You are right, that is a long course - but look at him go! Fantastic!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

TOOOO FUN!!!! Happy Birthday, Finnegan!!! We took Meau lure coursing once and she loved it - the FIRST time... then, when we set her up to go again, and the target started "running away", she looked at us as if we were NUTS!! :lol:

The club that has the lure coursing equipment hasn't had any fun runs since we've had Lucy, so she hasn't had a chance to try it yet... Love his jacket!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

How fun! That was a great vid. You've done so much with him! Happy Birthday, Finnegan!

--Q


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, Finnegan! 

So how was your big day?


----------



## silverpup (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Finnegan!!! Hope you had fun on your birthday!! So adoreale and VERY fast!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for sharing the video. He is super fast!! Especially for such a long time. Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy Finnegan!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Finnegan! I absolutely love your video! He is such a wonderful dog!


----------

